# Do you cramp before, during or after Ovulation?



## schmetterling

Hey ladies!

I'm wondering, for those of you who notice cramping around ovulation, if you have pinpointed when it happens: before, during, or after ovulation or some combination of those?

I got a positive opk with fmu this morning and have been cramping this afternoon. I usually get 2 days of positive opk's and I don't temp so I can't confirm which day I ovulate. However, I did get an almost positive opk (the internet cheapie I swear was positive but I did a digital and it was negative...the digital was positive this morning) last night. Anyway, I'm wondering if it's likely that I'm ovulating today and that the cramps are from ovulation or if it's more likely I'll ovulate tomorrow. We've been bd'ing every day for the past few days and will continue so I think we're good on that front but I was just curious if anyone has insight on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Bee Bee

schmetterling said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm wondering, for those of you who notice cramping around ovulation, if you have pinpointed when it happens: before, during, or after ovulation or some combination of those?
> 
> I got a positive opk with fmu this morning and have been cramping this afternoon. I usually get 2 days of positive opk's and I don't temp so I can't confirm which day I ovulate. However, I did get an almost positive opk (the internet cheapie I swear was positive but I did a digital and it was negative...the digital was positive this morning) last night. Anyway, I'm wondering if it's likely that I'm ovulating today and that the cramps are from ovulation or if it's more likely I'll ovulate tomorrow. We've been bd'ing every day for the past few days and will continue so I think we're good on that front but I was just curious if anyone has insight on this.
> 
> Thanks!

I typically have O cramps right before and during O. Sometimes I have twinges after, but not the consistent pain like before. 

Typically with OPKs, once they detect your LH surge you could O anytime between 12-48 hrs. So, i say BD for the nest few days and you should be good! :)


----------



## gonnagetabump

I can always feel ovulation as it is happening the say of only. I usually ovukate 36-48 hrs after a positive to so knowing this makes me more in tuned with my body


----------



## gonnagetabump

Oh ans ps. I was researching about a week ago and ran across an article published by the ov watch fertility predictor...that said once u get that for sure positive opk ..... If u keep testung usually u will go negative and ovulate right after that. I wasn't sure about it so I took notes for this cycle 

CD15 -pm test positive or off by a hair 
CD16-am/pm absolutely Undeniably positive
CD17- am is positive pm is nega tive
CD18-temp dip out of opks
Cd19-temp rise almost whole degree
CD20-fallback rise down almost to coverline
CD21-temp back up and crosshairs were on CD18 as ovulation. 

Also on CD 17/18 I had ovulation pains I suspect that I ovulated CD17 tho ..... In the pm ..... And only verified on CD18......either way.....what I read seems to have some truth in it. Usually I don't keep testung after a pos


----------



## schmetterling

Thanks ladies! That's interesting about ovulating after the opk turns negative. I usually do test after I get a first positive (I'm a bit obsessive...) and it takes about 2 days for them to turn negative. Today is only the first day though and I was cramping this afternoon and now am not tonight so I'm wondering if I ovulated this afternoon or am just gearing up to in the next day or two. I'll just have to take another opk tonight and see if it's still positive. Regardless, we bd this morning after I got the positive, will again hopefully tonight, and will for the next couple days. We also were bd-ing daily for the past few days so I think the timing has been good. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## 291

During, every month, confirmed on scan too.
Alas, means nothing for us, even if we've bd like crazy the days prior, of and post.


----------



## Buttercup84

Usually before/during. I've temped for 4 cycles and going by that I ov the day after a positive OPK :flower:


----------



## schmetterling

291 - sorry it hasn't worked out so far! Sending positive baby dust your way!

Buttercup - I'm thinking now that the cramping definitely started before I ovulated because I'm cramping today as well. I got my pos opk yesterday morning, cramped most of the day yesterday and then cramped all day today. So I think maybe I'm ovulating today and yesterday they were just pre ovulation cramps. But we'll see. If I cramp tomorrow, I won't know what to think lol.


----------

